# Puppy Potty Training..Help!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We picked up a beautiful Rottweiler / German Shepard mixed puppy yesterday. Paisley is 7 weeks old and we just love her to pieces...that being said I've never had to house train a puppy. All of my dogs have either been outdoor dogs or already trained. I need all of your methods and ideas because we're starting from ground zero here. 
On a side note..she pees what seems like too frequently. Is it because she just got here? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bring her out every hour to pee.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I start out with every hour too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, every hour in the dot and once in the middle of the night. We took ours to the same place every time. Not sure if that helped or not.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been doing it that frequently, probably more so and she still makes messes all the time, she pees more than anything I've ever seen. lol We are making progress though.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Make sure to praise her when she potties out doors--even give her a treat. It's a lot easier if you close off as many parts of your house as possible to give you a better chance of catching her going on the floor. Then you're supposed to interrupt her saying NO NO NO & quickly get her outside to finish going, so you can reward her for going in the right place. When you're asleep or gone, a cage or kennel that's not too big will discourage her from going potty in it, & if you take her outside right away she'll have to go & you have another chance to reward her.

Big dogs really seem easier to house train! I'm sure things will be fine with her. In my experience as a dog owner, & housekeeper for a few dozen families over the years, it's usually the little yappers who persist in relieving themselves where ever they feel like. For some reason the Chinese breeds seem a little worse.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you limiting her water?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

Anytime I catch the pup going in the house, I grab it and rub it's nose in it, no matter what it is and then smack the pup on the butt, just enough that the pup knows that wasn't a good idea and say No~!! bad dog, several times all the way out the door to the lawn. Then I ignore the pup for a while and even go back inside and watch from the window. No more than 15 minutes. I hate doing it but it works, it gets less and less of the oops.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We have been trying to limit her water but the poor baby has a worm overload and is always thirsty. I took her to the vet yesterday and she's got three different kinds of worms going on and got her wormer and set up an appointment for the rest of her shots. As of today she's been doing great about going outside and hasn't had any accidents but she doesn't really show you she needs to go as much as we just take her out a lot. It's gotten much better! I fort how much work puppies are lol Thanks all!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Please don't limit water.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Take her for potty 30mins after she drinks or eats, take her to same spot and give her s treat when she's done, and if she goes out at night don't play with her or she will think it's time to play and will cry to go out. Let her do her business and back in her bed 
I crate trained my puppy he's a year old and only peed inside the house maybe 2-3 times since day 1at my house 

I made his crate smaller so he couldn't potty there since they won't if it's small .

That's what I did for my pup lol


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> All good advice.
> 
> Anytime I catch the pup going in the house, I grab it and rub it's nose in it, no matter what it is and then smack the pup on the butt, just enough that the pup knows that wasn't a good idea and say No~!! bad dog, several times all the way out the door to the lawn. Then I ignore the pup for a while and even go back inside and watch from the window. No more than 15 minutes. I hate doing it but it works, it gets less and less of the oops.


I understand where you're coming from. The new "PC" advice sometimes only gets you so far. My newest dog, (& my first small dog--the shelter thought she would get bigger) decided this year that she didn't like going outside to potty if it was cold or rainy. The new "PC" methods weren't working & I knew she knew she wasn't supposed to be doing it because she always hid in another room when she had to go. The last time it happened I rubbed her nose in it & even spanked her a little--& that WAS the last time. Experts say they don't know why they're being punished if you don't catch them in the act, & I'm sure that's true for a very new puppy, but she's not a pup anymore & I think she knew, because it worked.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep,I do it when they do the no no. If I find it and didn't see it then yes, I just have to ignore it but clean it up. 
This method has worked for all my dogs. Even the rescued ones that I have, from the animal shelters. I do teach an older dog new tricks, LOL.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

By "restricting water" I don't mean she's not getting enough. She still has access to it frequently. She's done much better with her potting outside. She is not a fan of the cold or wet and if you don't watch her she'll walk onto the porch to do her business. :-| Needless to say we broke that habit quickly. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As to the water, I do restrict after a certain time in the evening, that helps, so they don't have opps in the night.
Like nothing after 5 or 7pm ect.


----------

